# 100W Powersun or 100W Mega-ray (the new one)



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Just wondering what people use and recommend? Also, why? I think I'm going to go for the mega-ray as it last for 3 years with no significant drop in otuput! I think I'm correct in thinking that yeah?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I use MegaRay, 

proven better by most breeders...


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

We are selling loads of these in the UK now they are going down a strom, and i am yet to have anyone complain they are no good, they have been independatly tested and they are among the best in the world.

Also they are becoming more and more accessible as more and more shops and online stores are stocking them !

Check the website for stockists - more being added all the time. 

Darren 
Mega-Ray Ultraviolet | UVB | UVA | Reptile | lighting | Bulbs | Lamps | Sole UK Distributor


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Cool. Most people I've spoken to have rated them, and BJ Herp who was the place to bring it to my attention were switching all of their powersun bulbs to megaray's which is mainly why I jumped on the badnwagon! So I'm glad I made the right choice!


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

i have been askin the same but i'm going with a mega ray bulb :2thumb:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i currently use powersun 160w with all my animals but have been considering gping to megaray for a while now. when my output drops i may replace the ones in my greenhouse with megaray and see how i get on with them.


----------

